# Rotary Table Addition



## leversole (Oct 16, 2015)

Needed to both extend the range of my rotary table, and clamp a part inside/outside without disturbing the setup...my solution can be found here....

http://eversole.us/blog/?p=252


----------



## T Bredehoft (Oct 16, 2015)

Excellent, outside the [rotary table] box.


----------



## ch2co (Oct 17, 2015)

Thats a really cool way to fixture stuff to the table. I'm gonna save this one for future reference, never know when you'll need to do something like this.
Thanks!

Chuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## John Hasler (Oct 17, 2015)

Now if I just had a rotary table...


----------



## brav65 (Oct 17, 2015)

Elegant solution thanks for sharing, I have a 6" table so this will come in handy at some point I am sure.


----------



## bpratl (Oct 17, 2015)

Very very cleaver way to extend the size of a rotary table. There has been many times when I could have used this technique. Thanks for sharing. Bob


----------



## leversole (Oct 18, 2015)

Sorry guys, did not realize that we had a shop made tools forum...if someone wants to move it for me I would appreaciate it!

Thanks for the replies...


----------



## Getaway (Oct 22, 2015)

Nice and very clever. Thanks for sharing.


----------

